# 100 sqn in singapore



## rogue7t6 (Jul 2, 2006)

hi all does any1 have any information on what happened out there as my uncle was 1 of the guys captured, the main thing i need really are the p.o.w camps they went into after changi if that was their first camp or any experiences from fellow members of his sqn
thanks all


----------



## USS GOLD STAR (May 28, 2008)

Along with No. 36 Squadron they were flying Vickers Wildebeast biplanes for torpedo dropping against ships. Both squadrons were evacuated to Java and there the surviving crews became POWs. 

Check out the very excellent FEPOW website on the net... British and commonwealth Far East POWs and a very acrive group of vets and family members. 

There are two volumes of Shores, Bloody Shambles, dealing in considerable detail with the air war over the East Indies,and he gives a good bit of detail about No. 100 Sq. 

Cheers, Lou

L. B. Dorny, Commander, USN (ret.)


----------



## syscom3 (May 29, 2008)

USS GOLD STAR said:


> Along with No. 36 Squadron they were flying Vickers Wildebeast biplanes for torpedo dropping against ships. Both squadrons were evacuated to Java and there the surviving crews became POWs.
> 
> Check out the very excellent FEPOW website on the net... British and commonwealth Far East POWs and a very acrive group of vets and family members.
> 
> ...



Bloody Shambles is a fantastic book to have in any collection.


----------



## Wildcat (May 29, 2008)

It seems that some members of the squadron made it to Australia, because 38RAF personnell, all ground crew I believe, were incorperated into 100 sqn RAAF which was formed in late Feb, early March 1942. Flying Beauforts in the Pacific, it was named 100 sqn in honour of its British sister squadron.
BTW Lou, welcome to the site mate.


----------

